# Optimiser mon vieux imac...



## Atreides (18 Août 2010)

J'ai un imac blanc, 21 pouces, 1,8 GHz Power PC G5... 1,25 Go DDR SDRAM

Carte vidéo GeForce FX 5200...

Le tout roule (mal !) sur Leopard.

Deux soucis : incapable de regarder de la vidéo, par exemple en stream, et difficulté à suivre sur certains site. Est-ce à cause de la carte vidéo ? Ou est-il tout simplement trop vieux ?

Aussi, mais cela semble un problème commun, beaucoup de bruit de ventilateur, surtout depuis que je suis passé à Leopard.

J'aimerais savoir ce que je peux faire pour optimiser cet ordinateur au maximum, et si ça vaut la peine côté performance. J'ai aussi un MacBook pro plus récent, mais à la longue, travailler là-dessus... je manque d'espace !

Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Tu pourrais monter ta ram, la passer à 2Go (je ne sais pas si on peut plus sur ce type de machine), ça fera du bien.

Par contre, si tu ne veux pas dépenser et ton MBP te suffit, tu peux utiliser ton iMac comme écran externe


----------



## Dark Phantom (18 Août 2010)

Je crois que tu peux augmenter ta ram, et peut être faire un nettoyage total de la machine, changer le HD... MAis bon... ou réinstaller le HD à neuf (réinitialiser, repartitionner). ça peut aider ton mac à se sentir mieux.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2010)

et passer un coup d'aspirateur dans la machine (après avoir enlevé le capot ) ca ne peut que faire du bien, bcp de bien au ventilateur !


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Un bon nettoyage interne de la machine (dépoussiérage)
2 GO de ram et un disque dur plus véloce (7200 TRS ET 16 MO de cache je crois si mes souvenirs sont bon)
Quelque fois une réinstalle du système apporte une nouvelle jeunesse
Et puis si leo est trop lourd pour votre avis repassé a tiger

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

moi sur un G4 leo tourne correctement,


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

Nettoyage indispensable (surtout avant de tout crâmer)&#8230;
Léo tourne bien sur un Mini G4@1,25GHz avec 1Go de Ram et un iBook G4@1,2GHz avec 1,25Go de Ram ! :rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2010)

Atreides a dit:


> J
> Deux soucis : incapable de regarder de la vidéo, par exemple en stream, et difficulté à suivre sur certains site. Est-ce à cause de la carte vidéo ? Ou est-il tout simplement trop vieux ?
> 
> Merci !



Pour le streaming... alors là ça dépend surtout de ta connexion ( débit internet) et du site en question. Ta machine peu aussi jouer ( enfin un tout petit peu ) mais pour juger faut faire ça avec un fichier vidéo ( en HD) et non avec du streaming...


----------

